# c language program books



## srikanth.9849671439 (Nov 29, 2007)

i need a book on c language which include only programs......so i would me glad if any one post the link of the c books which includes the program


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

There isn't any which supplies just programs. There are those which supply short snippets of code to get certain tasks done and those are called Cookbooks. 

It makes absolutely no sense to buy a book full of programs.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

for self learners,a examples book is useful qwerty 
BTW,search *wikibooks.org for C programming books.dont expect illegal ebooks here in this forum @OP. 
and for hard copy,i mean books,Yashawanth Kantikar's Let Us C got a solved answer book to if u want to buy.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

Every learning book worth its salt will have its necessary examples. What he is asking for is a book with ONLY programs so that his homework assignments get easy. Slacking!


----------

